# Networked receiver that supports 192khz flac?



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Looking at the Onyko (96khz) and Denon (48khz), but not finding anyone that supports 192khz flac files (or multichannel flac) in a networked receiver or pre/pro yet. One could get something like a PCH or Dune HD box and then HDMI out over to the pre/pro, but it would be nice to have a one box solution. Any ideas? :huh:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

About a year ago, I had a hard time finding any that would do standard FLAC. I just got another squeezebox and was done with it. 

I'm hoping someone else will chime in, as I would like to remove a box from the signal chain as well.

Good luck and let us know if find something.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I just downloaded and finished reading the manual for the TX-NR5007 hoping that since it incorporates a 192/32 Bit Chipset it would be compatible with 192 Flac. Unfortunately, it only handles up to 96 Khz Flac Files. I will keep on searching, but it looks like no current AVR will handle 192 Khz Flac. I hope I am wrong.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Patchesj, I went the Squeezebox route like Anthony did and it really does a better job at streaming music than any built-in feature in any receiver, pre/pro could. The interface and system is just all around better and definitely something you ought to look into if you are wanting good quality streaming that can do FLAC and other lossless audio codecs.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Everything I've read shows the Squeezebox is only good up to 24/96Khz.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

More research: 
Yamaha does not support FLAC
Pioneer does not support FLAC (other formats are only supported to 48khz)
Marantz no networked receiver??
HK only lists WMA and MP3 support
Emotiva says the XMC-1 will not have a network connection anymore...


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Marantz receivers SR5004 and SR6004 and pre/pro AV8003 support networked DLNA servers. So do some of their BD players.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Ah.. The AV8003 does not support lossless WMA or FLAC. Also downsamples any multichannel into 2 channel. Max sample rate is 48Khz.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

oops. sorry: 5004&6004 manuals don't mention DLNA anywhere. so that'swrong. av8003 does seem to be pathetic in that department.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

I was wrong about the BD players, too *sigh*
"dlna certified....NO"


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Even DLNA certified/supported doesn't fully satisfy what I'm looking for. With digital media continuing to increase in availability it's only a matter of time before we see a true all-in-one preo/pro/digital player. Unfortunately for now it looks like I'm going to need 2 boxes...


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

In my experience, there is no "great solution all-in-one." Each all-in-one solution generally have limitations, some little and some very glaring limitations. Having specific components to handle specific duties will generally yield better results, anyway. For example, my current pre/pro the Denon AVP-A1HDCI is great for almost everything, except for the digital media streaming. It has it, but it is no where near the capabilities of my Squeezebox.

Anyway, good luck in your continued search. I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I still prefer Red Book CD playback for general usage over media streaming, although HR SACD and DVD-A is another ball game altogether :whistling:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I am still on the fence about media streaming vs. Redbook CD listening, but with the ability to rip to lossless audio formats my preference lean towards the convenience of media streaming. The difference in audio is near negligible.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

For me it isn't so much digitizing CDs I already own (I'll listen to the disc), it's more about being able to purchase and download studio quality recordings. There is no comparison between physical CD playback and 192/24bit FLAC from studio masters.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

patchesj said:


> There is no comparison between physical CD playback and 192/24bit FLAC from studio masters.


Just for curiosity where do you get them from I dont know of anywhere that sells audio files in that format. Other than SACD and HD audio I have never heard of it being available to the public.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Today 96/24 is the norm for HD audio purchase/download (Linn Records, B&W music club, HD Tracks, etc.). Looks like I mistyped a bit in the previous post if 192k was implied as standard today, but with the higher sample rates available in FLAC it seems logical that more will be produced/released in the higher quality in the near future. There are some places to find 192k today. http://www.klicktrack.com/2l/search?l=2L+FLAC+192kHz+24+bit
http://www.2l.no/hires/index.html


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok Yes have heard of these :T The only problem is that these are not by any means common formats and very few people use them for streaming.


----------

